# john deere 2010 thoughts?



## centuryinnfarm (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm looking at buying a JD 2010 but honestly don't know anything about them. I've run there big brothers (4010,4020) and really liked them. I'm going to be pulling a hesston 1014 and a new holland 275 with it. I guess my biggest concern is power. I will also be pulling a massey ferguson 55 plow with it on ocation but mostly hay work.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JD 2010's have the reputation of being the WORST tractor that JD put their name on. Instead of little brother they are more similar to the illegitimate step child. I seriously doubt a 2010 can handle a Hesston 1014. Trying to pull a 1014 would resemble the "tail wagging the dog". Parts for 2010 are scarce as "hen's teeth". Did I mention 2010 brakes & pto engagement mechanism SUCKS???

Run Forrest Run


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

stay away no brakes I like to stop.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

Those Dubuque diesels were a nightmare when new and are no better now, they had a deck plate for the piston liners so they all have to be changed at once and if I remember it was about 3k last time I checked just for that part. Overheating and hard starting especially after they warmed up, go figure. the gasoline versions were not much better from what I have heard.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I also own a JD 2010, as said above not the best tractor JD ever made. We use ours as a spear to pull a piece of equipment out of shed or use on a small rake if nothing else is available. If I could much money for mine I would sell it and not buy another.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

If you want to use it stay away from a 1010 or 2010. Get yourself a 3010 or 2520, or 3020.


----------

